# Thanks to PetSmart



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

Not often I say that.Yesterday I went back to my local PetSmart to buy some more Ghost Shrimp for my 6 gallon tank.I had purchased some a week or so ago.Shortly after purchasing them I was looking in the bag and noticed something odd about one.I saw it had what looked like a black mass on it underside.I came home,looked at some info and yes I have one ready to have baby shrimps.So soon I will have a few more in the tank.They aren't the most expensive thing to buy(0.36)but at least I won't be going back for more.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

well actually ghost shrimp are a few different species of clear shrimp. Some have a larval stage and are next to impossible to breed in a tank. Others are hard to keep alive but possible. Good luck with your venture.


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a few ghost shrimp in out 37 gallon tank and they have been doing fun for 6 months. They are a lot of fun to watch and very very active. When we upgrade to a 55 gal next week we will add several more shrimp.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

jimsz said:


> I have a few ghost shrimp in out 37 gallon tank and they have been doing fun for 6 months. They are a lot of fun to watch and very very active. When we upgrade to a 55 gal next week we will add several more shrimp.


I think he is trying to tell the OP that ghost shrimp are nearly impossible to breed in our aquariums..in their natural habitat they are a brackish water shrimp i believe and need a higher salinity reading than 0 to breed.she may have eggs , but thats going to be about the extint of it..sorry..if she has babies i would really like to know because i have never seen it

Rick


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

That may be the case.I do not know how PetSmart keeps their tanks.It was a bigger shrimp than I have been getting and they just got some in so I would not know how it was kept.I will keep my eye peeled to see what happens.If it does then I will take a pic and post it.Just to make sure I am going to put a sponge on my intake tube for the filter for a while when I do my 25% water change later today.

*thumbsup thanx


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I think there are different kinds of ghost shrimp, some which may need brackish water, but others breed in fresh water. The ones I had from PetSmart bred in fresh water. There is a larval stage which short - only a few days - but at this point they are tiny and easy prey for just about any fish. Of all the times mine bred, I ended up with only one that made it without becoming a snack. If there are no predators, they should be fine.


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't have any fish but 5 other ghost shrimps plus her.

*thanks


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I have bought fish from petmart before. I have good luck with them the only thing is thay don't have as much as a fish store. but overall good. hope you enjoy your tank


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry to say is it the closest place to go to pick something up when need be.Sorry to say but pet shop seem to be going away here in Sacramento.There are a few but spread around town.Some areas are just to far to go to looking for one thing.We use to have a real aquarium shop here called Capitol Aquarium but it closed last year after being open for 52 years.As with buying anything you just have to check out places and find one that you can trust and is easy to get to when needed.The PetSmart works for me since it is near one of my daughters schools and I go near it daily.


----------

